# anyone want to go to NYC with me?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

this is a city ive been wanting to go for awhile. was thinking maybe during xmas. anyone up for it?

edit 
and before any smart-alec remarks are made: i'll pay for your trip if you give me funds to cover your expenses


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Actually Nubs I'm somewhat interested. I don't want to be home doing nothing at xmas.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 24, 2007)

Me, but I live in Los Angeles


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm thinking of going too

Let me know when you're all planning to go and maybe we can meet up and book the same hotel / walk around together


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you guys in for sure or just maybe?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

well I live there and it would be cool to meet some fellow SAers, maybe show you guys around if your not familiar with the city


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Depends on what time you're all planning on going

but also my dad's company sometimes hires students for the Christmas break so if I get the temporary job then I can't come.

So it's a maybe for me, i'll know for sure in the end of November.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Live just outside NYC, so I could do it I suppose.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Lol, I just came back from NYC yesterday night. I had been there since Wednesday of last week.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I've always wanted to go to NY, I think i'd need to plan it for a few more months though. It would probably be hectic during the holidays. Lets go in the spring!


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I miss NY, i may be in if other females are and i can afford a round trip ticket. I dont know for sure yet.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im up for going in the spring time. i need to see NYC so i can know what the hype is


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll definitely start saving $$


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like I may be home by the time anybody here is in NYC. I'd probably go. I don't really know my way around the city, but then neither do you guys, so maybe it will be interesting. It's around an hour and forty-five minutes from where I live in NJ.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I live close by so I might join the party ;D

Oh, and if anyone's looking for a free place to stay, check out hospitality club: http://www.hospitalityclub.org/
or
http://www.welcometraveller.org/
....if you don't mind crashing on someone's couch for a few days. Hehe.


----------



## embraer (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm interested in going to New York. It sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd definitely be interested in joining you guys although I'm not sure what you'd want to do with a loser like me.


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

Did you guys go? I want to know what happened!


----------

